# Big rhom eating....



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just a few shots of the big guy eating. Keep in mind these are 7" smelt.








Another with his tank mate...a 8-9" pleco.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice shots! His jaw is f"in huuuge.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Nice








Impressive rhom


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

again, how much does he cost? and do you take master card?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Man that is a beast


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

kouma said:


> again, how much does he cost? and do you take master card?


 Again, he is not for sale :rasp:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Joe


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Good pics.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

grosse how about a feeding vid??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

He is so friggen awesome.....


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hey GG ... did you raise that bad boy since he was a young'n?!?!

if so, did he look like those baby high backs that ash and pedro are selling?

thanks bro ... GREAT LOOKING P

-Rod


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thankx for sharing man


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

simply a monster







that pleco is one lucky fish :laugh:


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

One bad ass FISH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gillsofsteel (Jun 13, 2003)

You guys are sooooo funny. I sold that fish to him a couple months ago for 500 bucks and it took me forever to sell him. Now that it isn't for sale everyone would kill for him. You piranha collectors are all alike. geesh


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Same fish and not the same fish. Yes you sold him to me but he looks nothing like when i first got him. I was actually dissapointed that I got him when i first picked him up because of the shape he was in. His color was poor, he was very thin and the sore on his back did not look like it was healing. Now he is living in a 125, eating great and swimming all over the tank. His color is much better and the sore on his back is healing nicely. I doubt anyone would really recognise this as the same fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

stevie,steve-oh,steve..very beautiful fish..awesome color on him ..massive jaw...keep up the good work G.G..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Scary...







!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

eye yeye yeye


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

hey GG,

what dimensions is that monsters tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

phil said:


> hey GG,
> 
> what dimensions is that monsters tank.


 Thanks guys, I do love this guy.

It is a regular 125...6 feet long 18" wide....not sure how deep though.


----------



## gillsofsteel (Jun 13, 2003)

Come on GG that fish don't look no different. He had that lump on his back for years. It is built up scar tissue. It don't just go away. His lip looks a little jacked now, like he's trying to save himself from your tank. Don't dis on a fish, like I didn't take care of him. That fish had a hole in his head the size of a 45 cal bullet when I got him above the gill plate. See the scar. People that don't take care of fish can't treat a wound that size. I used to post on this board how I used to feed him pacu. And I used 15 dollar extracts and soaked his food in and put in the water. You stole that fish anyhow. Where in the hell are you gonna get a fish like that for 500 bucks. Only gills baby...only gills.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It was not my intent to slam on your fish keeping skills. You told me he would only eat live and that you would feed him one 5" commet a week. He is now eating smelt and catfish filets in massive quantities. He was looking thin when I picked him up and he has put on some needed weight. His chin is still marked from when I got him. The scar on his back was red when I picked him up and now has turned dark like his skin color. I am not the only one that has seen the changes in this fish from the time i picked him up until today, a few of the members saw him the day i got him and can see the progression. Even my gf commented on his condition when I got him and now he is one of her favorite fish...second to my geryi shoal. Your right, you gave me a great deal on him and I do appreciate it, but I gave you 4 cariba between 6-9", one 8" tern, one 7" wild red and 100 bucks....street value a little over 500 but a good deal non the less.
I dont want to get into an argument on fish keeping skills, its all good.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

I saw this fish the day he picked him up and Ican honestly say that the fish looks a lot different. I am not trying to knock on anyone's fish keeping skills, but GG you did an excellent job on this fish...







He looks a lot better than the last time I saw him. Keep the pics of that beast coming!!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

hey gg what did you add to the water to get him back to health...and how did you get him to eat catfish fillets? my huge monster wont touch anything but feeders! from what you explained... he was discolored a bit when you got him ...any tips? thx


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He has a scar on his back that red and had a few clear bumps filled with liquid. I added salt and did a lot of water changes and it has healed nicely. As far as his color, I dont know for sure but I think it is because of his new diet and the addition of light. He was pretty much kept in a dark tank but I like to see my fish so I put on some 50/50 lights that are dimmer than normal lights but give off natural sunlight. I also dimmed them with paper.
When I got him I was told he would only eat live but he started eating smelt and catfish the day after I brought him home. He was pretty skinny and has put on some weight but it takes a long time to add weight to these fish so it is slow going. I believe any of these fish will eat non-live foods given the incentive. With a solo fish it is all I offer and they will eat when hungry enough...once they try it I have never had a problem with them taking it from that point on.
Good luck with your rhom, he will be much healthier if you get him off a feeder diet.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

thank you sir ... i appreciate that very much !







i cant wait till my fish gets the size of yours ! true king rhom you got there!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Rhom.








Now everyone wants one..


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i have one :rasp: not quite as big yet...a few inches away!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Monster fish...man I wish I have the room for a rhom take....


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i cut a hole out in the wall and placed the tank in the wall...saved me all kinds of room ! i have blurry-lol- pics of it in pic and video section!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

DAMN, that rhom is a monster!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice rhom


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

very nice rhom!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Scary!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got dibs!!!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

8.99. final offer


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

*AWESOME PICTURES*!!!!!

im surprised that pleco survives in there with that Rhombeus


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice. I am impressed with your skills.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn nice rhim dude!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## NaKturnalbeast (Oct 1, 2003)

Hot pics good luck with him


----------

